# Applied for Immigration as Graphic Designer



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I've applied for VETASSES on the 29th of this month as a Graphic Designer. We have also paid an additional fee of $80 for some preliminary check that needs to be done before VETASSESS.

What do you think would be the time taken from here to finally bidding farewell to India? Also, how fussy are the immigration guys in Aus? 

Any information is good


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

kashish_v said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for VETASSES on the 29th of this month as a Graphic Designer. We have also paid an additional fee of $80 for some preliminary check that needs to be done before VETASSESS.
> 
> ...



Hi Kashish,
I am also planning to apply for VETASSES skills assessment as a Graphic Designer. Though the GD occupation is available in CSOL, it requires a state or territory sponsorship. Recently ACT published the latest occupation list for NSW and Canberra states. In that list Graphic Designer has been removed. 

As we both are into same category, in fact you are a head of me, so tell me about yourself. Where are you now? Are you using any agents or your applying of your own? How many years of experience you have as a GD? Where do pay an additional fee of $80, VETASSES or to your agent?

All the best for assessment results!

Regards,
pbk


----------



## Angy (Sep 19, 2013)

*Graphic designer*

I have similar story. I applied for assessment to VETASSESS in May and got certificate from them only on 5th September. Position of graphic designer is already closed. now do not know what to do. Can I reapply to VETASSESS for another certification? Do not see any other way out as I can not see Australia or new Zealand to have any programs for graphic designers or marketing people.
Need advise.


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Angy said:


> I have similar story. I applied for assessment to VETASSESS in May and got certificate from them only on 5th September. Position of graphic designer is already closed. now do not know what to do. Can I reapply to VETASSESS for another certification? Do not see any other way out as I can not see Australia or new Zealand to have any programs for graphic designers or marketing people.
> Need advise.


Hi Angy,
That's sad. Sorry about that. So you spent a non refundable $670 for the assessment and the result says the occupation is closed and the assessing authority result is negative. Is it right?

Normally, even the occupation is closed the authority will provide or asks you to apply for alternate options. Did you share more information on this? So that I can provide some information for you

- pbk


----------



## Angy (Sep 19, 2013)

Pbk... actually I got certificate positive... I am certified by VETASSESS Graphic Designer and my IELTS good. But the position in occupation list is already closed for Canberra. Its really pitty... I sent email to them for validation, but because I do not have any real job offer or close relative, they rejected. Don's know what to do really. 

I sent today email asking them if I can get assessment for another position... like multimedia or company secretary as I can get all support for this experience if needed. 

Otherwise I checked and can not see that New Zealand or other states from Australia needs graphic designers now. Canada also the same.


----------



## Angy (Sep 19, 2013)

I am applying without agency... by myself.


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Angy said:


> Pbk... actually I got certificate positive... I am certified by VETASSESS Graphic Designer and my IELTS good. But the position in occupation list is already closed for Canberra. Its really pitty... I sent email to them for validation, but because I do not have any real job offer or close relative, they rejected. Don's know what to do really.
> 
> I sent today email asking them if I can get assessment for another position... like multimedia or company secretary as I can get all support for this experience if needed.
> 
> Otherwise I checked and can not see that New Zealand or other states from Australia needs graphic designers now. Canada also the same.


Ooh ok...good. Yea that would be a better option. You can try for Multimedia designer or Illustrator. How much did you get on IELTS? I am glad, that you are processing your application of your own. Can you help me on that? Sorry if I am bothering you...

- pbk


----------



## Angy (Sep 19, 2013)

pbk said:


> Ooh ok...good. Yea that would be a better option. You can try for Multimedia designer or Illustrator. How much did you get on IELTS? I am glad, that you are processing your application of your own. Can you help me on that? Sorry if I am bothering you...
> 
> - pbk


Actually I am planning to apply as a company secretary as I did lots of admin work all my life and feel comfortable in this area as well. I just sent to them email to check if it is acceptable to get second certificate.

On which stage you are now? Which job you are doing? I can help you for the initial stages because as you see I am still here... the most important that your job position is in the list and that you have BBA or something like this.


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Angy said:


> Actually I am planning to apply as a company secretary as I did lots of admin work all my life and feel comfortable in this area as well. I just sent to them email to check if it is acceptable to get second certificate.
> 
> On which stage you are now? Which job you are doing? I can help you for the initial stages because as you see I am still here... the most important that your job position is in the list and that you have BBA or something like this.


I am in the initial stage. I am yet to apply for an assessment. I am B.Sc, MBA graduate with 5+ years of experience in Graphic design and 3 years in Project Management.


----------

